# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Erreur "BoxLayout can't be shared"

## gwen5484

Bonjour,

avant tout, excusez moi si cette question a dj t pose, mais je n'ai trouv la rponse nulle part.

J'aimerais savoir d'ou vient l'Exception AWT "BoxLayout can't be shared" qui se produit lorsque je fais un setVisible(true) sur un Box.

Merci d'avance, et excusez mon ignorance...

----------


## BiM

Tu utilises le mme Layout dans plusieurs composants ?

----------


## aDamas

Je sais que cela ne rpond pas vraiment  ta question, mais normalement, il n'est pas ncessaire de faire un setVisible(true) sur un layout, c'est mme pas trs logique puisqu'il ne sert qu' organiser tes diffrents composants, le setVisible(true) se fait sur la fentre a laquelle tu a afffect ton layout. 

Mais tu avais sans doute une bonne raison de vouloir le faire, je suppose et c'est probablement l que rside ton problme.... (C'est clair??) Si j'ai vu juste quel est ton problme?

----------


## herve91

Box est un composant (hrit de JComponent) et non un layout, son layout est justement un BoxLayout   ::!::  
Sinon, une mme instance de BoxLayout ne peut pas tre le layout de plusieurs composants.

----------


## aDamas

> Box est un composant (hrit de JComponent) et non un layout, son layout est justement un BoxLayout


Autant pour moi, je suis all un peu vite en besogne...

----------


## gwen5484

en fait, je fais le setVisible sur une JFrame, qui contient un objet de type Proprietes (cf ci dessous), qui contient le Box en question... (l'objet ver)



```

```

----------


## aDamas

Essai de faire :



```

```

au lieu de :


```

```

----------


## gwen5484

Ah oui, effectivement, a marche mieux comme a.  ::D: 
Je ne pensait pas qu'il y avait une diffrence entre un Box et un JPanel avec un BoxLayout...  ::?: 

Merci beaucoup.

----------

